

Ask HN: Certificates any good? - odonnellryan

Thinking about getting a CompSci certificate from Harvard. Partially for the challenge, something to do, and &quot;why not,&quot; but I would like to also have some opinions if such a certificate would be beneficial towards a programming&#x2F;project manager career.
======
jkaykin
Although I can't speak from experience, I think building something useful and
collaborating with others on projects might help you the same, if not more,
than a certificate.

